# who wants stickers



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok here's the options. I was playing around with colors and they just don't look right. So at this point it's only going to be white, gray or red as color options.
Stickers will be app. 5"x3.25"
The color options are available for the coupes and roadsters. I will only be printing about 10 of each variation of sticker. For the people who wanted the website on it, there will be 5 roadster and 5 coupe ones available unless more people speak up. No sense in printing extras. Price is still to be determined but I would guess around $6US posted should cover everything. I will update more after they get printed and cut next week. 
*For those people who want t-shirts made, pm me and I will get you a price. Also if anyone does want something more than what I have posted pm me for a custom version.*
Here's what will be available.
































Colors:
Silver








Red








white is what is above
Ben


_Modified by Neb at 3:59 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

Price for clear?


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (02tt225)*

If you could do them in vinyl I would take a couple


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (gls:maverick)*

x2


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i want the black one


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

stickers would be printed on a semi-static cling type vinyl that you put on the inside of your window. They stick good. there may be some lowgrade adhesive on them too. price would probably be $3 or 2 for $5 shipped. I need to check the size to make sure it'll fit in a standard envelope first. I just wanted to gage interest before I finalize all the deets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh and there's a UK version (car flipped so otherside is low) and a version without text too


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

interested in the one with the clear background.


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

You won't be making real outside window stickers?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (02tt225)*

I can print some for outside windows as well, I need to check the adhesive that's on the roll first. I figured inside so that they won't get weatherbeaten or fade nearly as much


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

wou
Have you normal pics of rear TT..I would create stickers "fat and low"


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

id be interested in a black one or two....could be way sicker in die cut


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: who wants stickers (Neb)*

im always in for hatin on fat chicks.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_id be interested in a black one or two....could be way sicker in die cut 

die cut would be sick, but that's why the grey one would be clear where the gray is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

neb just make em.. so i can buy one heheh 
dude. btw... if u can make the outside sticker. i would def. want it more


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

ill take a gray one


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: who wants stickers (Neb)*

I'm down for a clear one...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: who wants stickers (Murderface)*

Ok I will work on getting BOTH inside and outside stickers. Like I said, I need to make sure the adhesive on the sticker will hold up for outside (it's being printed on a 52" wide x however long I want roll of sticker paper


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

how big are these going to be?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_wou
Have you normal pics of rear TT..I would create stickers "fat and low"


do some roadster ones


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (1badg35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badg35* »_how big are these going to be? 

i'm guessing around 4" tall? I have to see how big that would be.. i'm open to suggestions though


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: who wants stickers (Neb)*

if you haven't went into production could you change mine to
no fat chicks,will scrape.
i will pay more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: who wants stickers (Rosco-gti)*

invest in airride, you wont rub


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: who wants stickers (sh-tsweak.)*

ill take a white one


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: who wants stickers (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_invest in airride, you wont rub









I've got stickers for you airride people too








just not ready to be posted up yet


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: who wants stickers (Neb)*

what about roadsters?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: who wants stickers ( XXX 1.8T)*

if someone can take a pic of a roadster from the back I will make some for you guys too. it needs to be in the same position as the pics posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: who wants stickers (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_invest in airride, you wont rub









honestly, how much would it cost to bag a tt.... the right way..
my cousin in into air rides.... and he tells me that it's a fortune of u wanna do it on a quattro tt....


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: who wants stickers (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_
honestly, how much would it cost to bag a tt.... the right way..
my cousin in into air rides.... and he tells me that it's a fortune of u wanna do it on a quattro tt....

Nobody makes rear bags for the TT, that's the problem...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: who wants stickers (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Nobody makes rear bags for the TT, that's the problem...

they're out there, mk4 ones would probably fit...i'd try bagyard


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: who wants stickers (Murderface)*

bagyard makes rear bags for quattros
http://www.openroadtuning.com/...25_38


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: who wants stickers (Neb)*

edited with more options questions


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: who wants stickers (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_
honestly, how much would it cost to bag a tt.... the right way..
my cousin in into air rides.... and he tells me that it's a fortune of u wanna do it on a quattro tt....

about $3k or so.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: who wants stickers (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_if someone can take a pic of a roadster from the back I will make some for you guys too. it needs to be in the same position as the pics posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: who wants stickers (ilovemyTT)*

thanks for the pic. i'll have something soon.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: who wants stickers (ilovemyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemyTT* »_









there an invisible fat chick in that one?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: who wants stickers (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
there an invisible fat chick in that one?


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

haha nice neb. i want the get low one!


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm just gonna say I want two of each (no fat chicks & get low), 4 total. Either Red or white either is good for me!


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: who wants stickers (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
there an invisible fat chick in that one?

haha no. just uneven ground


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: who wants stickers (ilovemyTT)*

ok so talked to the printer yesterday and these will only work on the inside of your window http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They're a static vinyl with mild adhesive on them. I will edit my original post with the stickers that will be available and the colors for them too


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: who wants stickers (Neb)*

Neb I'd like have one of this stickers
Do you send it to Italia
I pay you by paypal
p.s With rear exhaust?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: who wants stickers (andrewosky)*

no exhaust and i will ship worldwide, might be an extra dollar or two more though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ATT: Roadster option added. Please let me know what text you want on. The final stickers that will be available for print should be up by the end of the week including the colors that will be offered.
Ben


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: who wants stickers (Neb)*

i'm def gettin a roadster one


----------



## TtQt (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: who wants stickers (ilovemyTT)*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: who wants stickers (Neb)*

final ones posted up.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: who wants stickers (Neb)*

hmmm... too bad they are not for the outside.. these would probably not be good for tinted windows.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: who wants stickers (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_hmmm... too bad they are not for the outside.. these would probably not be good for tinted windows. 

I know, i've got tints and I'm curious to see how they'll look. I'll post up pics when I get one on my car. Does anyone know if it's legal to put them on the windshield?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

dude... are the stickers ready???


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

if you got tints you wont see them


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_dude... are the stickers ready???

going to print this week (fingers crossed). I've been super busy so I haven't had a chance to lay them all out in the print-ready format. Takes a while to lay out a couple hundred stickers...


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

Got the file all layed out for the printer hopefully he can print me them all Friday so i can cut them over the weekend. Printer has been crazy busy lately so my stuff has been bumped a little bit.


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

so.... what's the update are they ready.
just sold my last candy bar i bought from costco to buy this


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Rosco-gti)*









I had the file all ready to go but the printer said it was too big so I'm in the process are trying to shrink it down. Fingers crossed I'll have them in my hands by Thursday latest.


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (Neb)*

I'm definitely interested in a couple outside stickers if you can. I'd love to put them on my daily ford escape. Also, this would be a great tshirt.


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yea i'm feelin a get low one


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*

finally some news. Stickers are being printed this morning and I'm picking them up Monday. I should have them all cut and ready to go by Thursday


----------

